# I have new equipment + weights for sale(where can I post to sell it?)



## rw1988 (Feb 10, 2012)

Please let me know where I can post my items for sale.

Very high quality squat rack, megatec bench, ATX bar and bumper plates.

thanks


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

For sale section you mong


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/48-classifieds-exchanges/


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Oioi said:


> For sale section you mong


 Bit harsh, isn't it?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Diegouru said:


> Bit harsh, isn't it?


 No not even slightly. To post in gen con the classifieds section is next to it ergo he's a mong.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Oioi said:


> No not even slightly. To post in gen con the classifieds section is next to it ergo he's a mong.


 ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You'd be better off listing local pick up on eBay or gumtree or whatever.

One thing though, I have no idea what you are selling but you might not get much for it.

When I visited the tip weekly last year I couldn't believe how many weights I saw dumped in the metal recycling


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> When I visited the tip weekly last year I couldn't believe how many weights I saw dumped in the metal recycling


 I think that's more people being lazy rather than them not worth anything. When I set up my garage gym I couldn't find any olympic weights close by for a decent price so I ended up buying new. I've sold weights before and not had that much trouble selling them.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> I think that's more people being lazy rather than them not worth anything. When I set up my garage gym I couldn't find any olympic weights close by for a decent price so I ended up buying new. I've sold weights before and not had that much trouble selling them.


 True. Didn't see that many Olympic weights that were not rusty though, or Olympic in general. Mainly plastic covered weights. I'll hazard a guess that in most cases he gets fed up with her moaning cos he doesn't use them and eventually dumps them outside and eventually takes them to the tip


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> I'll hazard a guess that in most cases he gets fed up with her moaning cos he doesn't use them and eventually dumps them outside and eventually takes them to the tip


 That's probably the case


----------



## rw1988 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Actually all the equipment I have is new and commercial quality equipment so it isn't crap for cheapskates like OiOi....


----------

